# Why do people give away TS?



## elgabito (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm doing lots of reading, but the one thing I don't get is why some people give away their properties. I understand maybe some of them lost value by not being updated, or in poor locations, etc. 

But I see some people giving away decent properties. Is it just not worth the hassle to sell? 

Also, getting a "free" property makes me nervous that I'd be unable to unload it after some time if we want to switch properties. Is this a valid concern?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 12, 2014)

-Death
-Divorce
-Poor health
-Old Age
-Moved away from area
-Acquired new timeshare
-Children grow up
-Financial problems

In general, retail prices are extremely over-inflated, and your average timeshare sells for 0-10% on the resale market.  That doesn't mean it's not a great timeshare - it just means that the resale market is flooded with free and cheap timeshares.

If you acquire a timeshare in an over-built area, or off-season in a popular area, you may not even be able to give it away, much less, resell it.

Examples of Overbuilt:  Orlando, Las Vegas, Williamsburg, Mexico

Examples of Off-Season:  Arizona in the summer, Ski Resorts in fall or spring, most resorts in the fall.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 12, 2014)

Sometimes they are still great properties for the right person but don't fit the current usage of the owner.  Maybe at one time a one bedroom worked out great but now you need a two bedroom or the other way around.  Maybe one that worked pretty good for the owner is being given away because they found one that works even better for them.

Some of the giveaways really aren't worth $1 but sometimes the may still be worth a few hundred on the open market but rather than hold on to find a buyer and continue to pay the extra MF's its faster and easier to give it away.  

If you do your research and make sure it works for you that free timeshare may be just what you are looking for.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 12, 2014)

Welcome to TUG. The main reason people want to unload timeshares is that they ARE a hassle to sell. People get older, they no longer want- or are unable to travel the way they used to. Kids don't want the TS. MF keeps going up. After the 'great recession', lots of people's finances crapped out and their timeshare obligation was among the first things they dropped. That made every other owners' MF go up to cover the deadbeats.

I think it has much less to do with resorts going into disrepair. A few have,  but for the most part, resorts that are well managed have been well kept up.

There have been a lot of fly-by-night outfits that offer to take timeshares for a price, then they just dump them on eBay (and other places) for next to nothing before they too get a big MF bill.

There are some real bargains out there. OTOH, there are some for sale that are overpriced at $1.

Hope this helps.

Jim


----------



## chalee94 (Jun 12, 2014)

elgabito said:


> But I see some people giving away decent properties. Is it just not worth the hassle to sell?



if a decent property has an annual  maintenance fee that is higher than the cash rental price for the week or time period owned, the underlying value of the timeshare is essentially going to be zero.  there's no real value to the ownership.



> Also, getting a "free" property makes me nervous that I'd be unable to unload it after some time if we want to switch properties. Is this a valid concern?



yes.


----------



## uscav8r (Jun 12, 2014)

elgabito said:


> I'm doing lots of reading, but the one thing I don't get is why some people give away their properties. I understand maybe some of them lost value by not being updated, or in poor locations, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The relative level of maintenance fees can be a big factor, even when comparing within the same system. In Wyndham, the "average" maintenance fee is about $5.50/1000 points. Resorts that have high maintenance fees ($6-8/1000 points) are generally not desired and will go for $1 or even have negative value (I.e. Seller needs to pay incentives such as prepay 1 year of mf to sell it).

OTOH, low mf resorts ($3.75-5/1000 points) usually fetch a premium. It's up to you as a buyer to determine if you want your break even point at, say, 5 years or ten years; that will help you determine what your personal value for those low mf would be. That does not guarantee that someone else won't outbid you, though. For better or worse, name recognition can also inflate prices if one is not careful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 12, 2014)

elgabito said:


> I'm doing lots of reading, but the one thing I don't get is why some people give away their properties. I understand maybe some of them lost value by not being updated, or in poor locations, etc.
> 
> But I see some people giving away decent properties. Is it just not worth the hassle to sell? ...



I think some people simply do not know that there are some timeshare that do have resale value, and I wonder too if TUG doesn't foster that idea because 9-out-of-10 times the answer to any questions about getting rid of timeshares are some version of "give it away but don't deal with scams."  That's good advice but before taking that advice I'd first want to find out if the particular timeshare in question has value and can be sold on an established market.  TUGgers can help in this regard because we have first-hand knowledge of which timeshares do have value. 

It's almost a guarantee that there's no profit to be made in selling timeshares, especially if what's being sold was purchased direct from the developers, but for sure there are quite a few that don't have to be given away in order to get rid of them.



elgabito said:


> Also, getting a "free" property makes me nervous that I'd be unable to unload it after some time if we want to switch properties. Is this a valid concern?



I'd have the same concern IF I knew that the timeshare being considered as a purchase really doesn't have resale value.  But free/no resale value timeshares can still have usage value - if you get it for free and the MF aren't ridiculous, it might still make sense to others to take it on and use it with no regard to the resale factor.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 12, 2014)

*Seeing Through Timeshare Company Fog & Smog & Smoke & Mirrors.*

We got our introduction to timeshares & timesharing via hard-sell, high-pressure, arm-twisting, truth-stretching sales presentations.  We attended some of those just for the freebies.  We did not buy, but we got interested.  In the process we pretty much uncritically accepted the timeshare company full-freight price tags as approximations of the value of the timeshares. 

Thus, when we discovered that we could buy at resale exactly the same timeshare as full freight (or something even better), but for nickels on the timeshare company price tag, we thought we were onto a major serious bargain. 

We only caught on later that timeshare company prices are useless as indicators of the true value of timeshares.  Not only in 2002, when we bought our 1st resale timeshare, but even more so today.  Back then, timeshares were worth maybe 15% of retail prices (more or less).  Today, most timeshares are worth approximately _nothing_.  Zero dollars & zero cents.  Nil, null, nada.  Zip, zilch, zorch.  Zippity-doodah.   That's how it is regardless of the original _or_ resale price.  

The 1st timeshare we gave away was our original dinky points timeshare.  We never went there, but only used it as a toe-hold into the RCI Points system, mostly for bargain _Instant Exchange_ reservations.  That was fine & dandy until maintenance fees for that dinky unit escalated all out of proportion.  No way we could have sold that timeshare, or even found a willing taker for it _el freebo_ without seriously pulling the wool over someone's eyes about the maintenance fee situation.   Our exit strategy was to ask the resort if they would allow us to deed it back to them at no charge.  "Sure thing," they said.  "We'll even send you the quitclaim deed all ready to sign & get notarized & send back."  They did.  We completed the paperwork & sent it back.  Pretty soon _-- POOF ! --_ we were ex-owners of that dinky points timeshare, for which we paid a low eBay price in the 1st place. 

We also gave away two _-- 2 --_ newer points timeshares that we bought cheap via eBay as replacement points system toe-holds.  Nothing was wrong with those.  We just discovered, after buying them, that for the same maintenance fee amount at that resort we could get lots more points for a comparable unit in a higher-demand week.  We bought 1 like that (still have it) & gave away the other 2 for nothing rather than trying to sell them for next to nothing.  

Not only that, we gave away a perfectly good floating diamond-season 3BR lock-off timeshare that we liked very much but that we hardly went to using our own deeded time.  After our 1st vacation there, we started renting it out for big bux & staying there (or somewhere nearby that was comparable) for lots less via _Last Call_ & _Instant Exchange_, etc.   Over the years, it got harder & took longer to find renters & the rental amount we could get kept going down.  We decided it was time to bail, so we offered it _el freebo_ on TUG.  That was not long after RCI Weeks had gone to "points lite."  Our unit was good for lots of TPUs, so our giveaway offer was quickly accepted by a savvy TUG member. 

All we have left in our (pardon the expression) _portfolio_ now are a triennial 2BR points unit & a biennial 3BR diamond-season lock-off unit.  Together, they don't add up to 1 full every-year unit.  Obviously, we have scaled way back.  

We still like timeshares & timesharing.  It hurts our feelings to vacation in a hotel or motel instead of a spacious luxury timeshare condo.  We specially like timeshare vacationing at Motel 6 & Super 8 rates.  That's still possible via _Last Call_ & _Instant Exchange_, etc., but it's not automatic.  

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Sandy (Jun 12, 2014)

This is all true. We have been owners since 1980, and unlike some of our friends and family, we have loved our timeshare ownership and travels.  We got in at a good price (for then) and kept adding points, II membership, international banger traders, etc. 

I think that the reason that there are so many timeshares available for free is the fact that most baby boomers bought into timeshares years ago.  With us, we bought in 1980 and  our kids did not even know what a hotel was. The first time we took them to a hotel they were puzzled, "Where is OUR room? Where is the kitchen and the laundry?"  It was funny, but they grew up vacationing in timeshares and did not realize what a hotel room looked liked. 

Just like anything that the baby boomers touch (read the "Pig in a Python," describing how the baby boomers moved through the economy and changed the dynamics of any industry), including real estate, kid's clothing, toys, timeshares, once we "exit" that phase, the market drops. 

So, while many of us have owned timeshares for many years, and our kids may like the vacation experience, they do not want the obligation of owning the timeshare.  I know that my kids don't.  Their reply, "Well Mom, you can just get us an exchange to where we want to go!"

Most timeshares are not bad places, they just have a bad name from all of the shady and fraudulent sales tactics of the weasels.  This give timesharing a bad name overall. Of course, there are the special assessments, bankruptcies, and fraud by management groups, but overall, I wouldn't trade the experience for anything.  We have been so many places, and plan to travel to more using our timesharing opportunities. Some folks today simply cannot afford the high and higher maintenance fees, and they probably overpaid to begin with. To them, timesharing just has a bad name and leaves a bad taste in their mouths. 

I have met so many folks who owned, bought at retail rates, and never learned how to vacation.  They also give timesharing a bad name. 

Some of these thoughts may be the reason why folks are giving away good timeshares.


----------



## cbolto (Jun 12, 2014)

*Every Situation is Different*

I bought at Rancho Banderos (Banditos) 12 years ago and got suckered into a sales pitch that promised me a rebate on my deposit. After my maintenance fees skyrocketed and my Mexican vacations came to a halt due to kids, I decided to dump mine and replace it with a freebie on TUG. To get rid of it, I had to offer $1,000 to the new owner. So, when you calculate my sale it comes to -$1000 plus transfer fees. I had several interested parties willing to pay the $975 MF's, however, I ended paying the resort $2300 to cancel. Needless to say, I got a Wyndham Plus property for -$800 which means the owner gave me $800 to take over his property. The owner is retired, the kids did not want it, so they decided to give it away with incentives. So, each situation is different, but the best thing to do is find one that is _*of value to you*_. Will you use it every year, will you save money paying maintenance fees as opposed to paying for hotels? As for me, I don't think I can ever go back to vacationing in a hotel.


----------



## MagdalenaLBoyd (Jun 12, 2014)

*Inferior Products and Profitable Deception*

I understand why people would give them away but what I don't really understand is why the government has not shut the industry down. Yes, there are a few (very few) exceptions but as a general rule the timeshare industry is much less efficient (higher cost) than an operation renting condos out. 

Assuming I can link in the post, I would reference this academic article talking about how inferior products continue to survive in the finance industry simply because no one can actually compete if they are honest about the costs. I think that is an accurate reflection of the timeshare industry. 

http://www.personal.ceu.hu/staff/Botond_Koszegi/inferior_products.pdf


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 12, 2014)

I've essentially given away every timeshare I've owned except the one remaining that I'm hanging on to.  I'm anticipating retirement soon, and didn't want to be obligated to something I no longer wanted.  All of them had some amount of market value, and all were decent places in decent locations.  They were initially acquired off eBay for pennies to begin with, so it's not like I lost money on them.

Any perceived loss of profit by giving them away was irrelevant to me. Holding out to make a few dollars would be completely undermined if the maintenance fees rolled over before it sold.  I got my use from them, and I was happy to pass them along for free to a new owner.  

I should point out that every timeshare I was getting rid of had a taker within a day or two. There was never a case of being "stuck" with something I couldn't get rid of. 

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 12, 2014)

Readers - Please note that this is a download:



MagdalenaLBoyd said:


> Assuming I can link in the post, I would reference this academic article talking about how inferior products continue to survive in the finance industry simply because no one can actually compete if they are honest about the costs. I think that is an accurate reflection of the timeshare industry.
> 
> http://www.personal.ceu.hu/staff/Botond_Koszegi/inferior_products.pdf


----------



## PamMo (Jun 12, 2014)

Value is in the eye of the beholder when it comes to timeshares. I was given an 8,400 point Hilton timeshare by a fellow TUGger because they weren't using it anymore, and wanted to give it to someone who would use it. Other TUGgers have graciously given me Marriott and Starwood weeks. All parties had enjoyed their timeshares for many years, and simply wanted to pass them on. My family couldn't be happier - we're getting great use out of them! I had no issue with paying it forward by giving away some of my timeshares to others who wanted to own them.

Like other posters have noted, vacation wants and needs change over time. And, sometimes a timeshare bargain really IS a bargain!


----------



## VegasBella (Jun 12, 2014)

I think the main reason is that there are too few buyers. Most timeshare buyers buy from developers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Conannick (Jun 12, 2014)

I am in the process of giving away 4 of my timeshare weeks to my friends. Two are ski weeks at the Christie Lodge in Avon, Colorado and two are at the Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club in Waikiki, Honolulu, HI. I have used these units for many years and have enjoyed either using them directly or trading them with RCI. About a year ago, I bought an entire condo at Ma'alaea, Maui, HI and now plan to spend almost all my vacation time there so I no longer need these units. I purchased all four of these units on the resale market at a substantial discount years ago so I will not be losing a great deal of money when I gift them away. Luckily, most of my friends are higher income earners  who like to travel and can easily afford the yearly maintenance fees. I had no trouble giving these units away.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 12, 2014)

Don't use them, don't want to pay for what they don't use. 

So perhaps you should be asking why are they NOT using them.

Too complicated to learn
Don't want to learn
Want to book more like a hotel and are disappointed with availability. 
Whatever???


----------



## jackio (Jun 12, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> Don't use them, don't want to pay for what they don't use.
> 
> So perhaps you should be asking why are they NOT using them.
> 
> ...



Very good point.  I have given away several, and have taken several from other TUGGERS, as my needs have changed over the years.  Every couple of years I re-evaluate my units and see if I am using them to my max advantage.  If not, out they go (for free) and if I pick up another, it is usually to get into another trading system.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 13, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> Don't use them, don't want to pay for what they don't use.
> 
> So perhaps you should be asking why are they NOT using them.
> 
> ...





jackio said:


> Very good point.  I have given away several, and have taken several from other TUGGERS, as my needs have changed over the years.  Every couple of years I re-evaluate my units and see if I am using them to my max advantage.  If not, out they go (for free) and if I pick up another, it is usually to get into another trading system.



One that I gave away was for a different reason.  I had a 2Br lockoff near Orlando in Poinciana and my exchange company stopped taking the lockoff studio side for exchanges.

I deeded that one back to the resort and am in the process of closing on one at Summer Bay that I got for less than $0. It's a 3Br lockoff and the lockoff unit is a true 1Br.


----------



## 1950bing (Jun 13, 2014)

some people are so embarrassed to be caught in the mess they toss it


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Jun 13, 2014)

elgabito said:


> But I see some people giving away decent properties. Is it just not worth the hassle to sell?
> 
> Also, getting a "free" property makes me nervous that I'd be unable to unload it after some time if we want to switch properties. Is this a valid concern?



Many people never overcome the 'hassle' to learn how to use their timeshare - especially the more complicated points systems. Some pay all that money and then never actually use it! They just want out of their embarrassment.

One thing the developer retail sales people will never tell you is what your timeshare will be worth when you want to sell it later. Years ago they used to imply that, since this is a real estate transaction, it will only increase in value and even implied that the new owner might even make a profit on resale. They aren't allowed to make those implications today, but you would not believe some of the other ways they find to twist the truth. 

Do you think it will be easier to unload resale a $50k timeshare than a $0 timeshare? I think you need to determine which kind of timeshare you are really interested in and then learn what (if any) difference there is between retail and resale ownership. For most that I know of, for general use, there is little difference. There are some differences which most owners don't calculate to be worth the difference in price. Another consideration would be if you plan to just use the timeshare for your vacations, or if you plan to build a rental empire. 

When it comes to the end of your timeshare ownership you can have the same trouble unloading it either way. There are some brands or seasons or units or destinations that have greater value at unloading time. I think you want to study the completed sales and see where the greatest value is for your use. As example, if you want to own race or bike week at Daytona, make sure your contract doesn't exclude those weeks.


----------



## elgabito (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks for all the input, I really appreciate it. 

I will continue to dig around, but what you say makes sense. My aunt and uncle have always owned timeshares, and my parents just purchased one from them (I realize now it probably should've been free) with grand pacific resorts. Fortunately they didn't pay a lot, but still probably more than they should have.

Our family stayed with them many times over the years on vacation and they gifted us a week for our honeymoon as well. We also rented a week in Orlando from them last summer. There's no other way to travel!

As I type this, I'm sitting in a 2BR TownePlace Suites that I had to pay $160/night for. So I am searching for a couple timeshares for us to purchase on off years. We have three children (8,4,5mo) and enjoy going to CO where we have family and east coast beaches (FL, SC, etc). 

I also have a wedding to attend in October in Hawaii where I'd love to rent a unit rather than spending $269/night (group rate!).

I appreciate your help as I embark on this journey. Trying to read as much as possible.


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 14, 2014)

elgabito said:


> Thanks for all the input, I really appreciate it.
> 
> I will continue to dig around, but what you say makes sense. My aunt and uncle have always owned timeshares, and my parents just purchased one from them (I realize now it probably should've been free) with grand pacific resorts. Fortunately they didn't pay a lot, but still probably more than they should have.
> 
> ...



As far as your parents purchase of a Grand Pacific Resorts timeshare it may have good value.   Of course the location and time of year is a huge deciding factor.  But if they got one of the summer months at a beach resort it definitely wouldn't have been given away for free.  Prime locations at prime times almost always holds some good value.


----------



## kalima (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi I am new to this since Nov 2013...I have been wondering about something..if you see a TS with low MF in the area you want...doesnt that make you nervous that there could be a big assessment or something coming up?...from what I have learned on here people with low MF did not have the greatest properties....now I could be totally wrong so I apologise if that is the case..and then when these properties got bought up by new TS companies they raised the MFs to take care of things that should have been done years ago...I would love to hear others opinions on what I just said Still learning learning learning


----------



## Gophesjo (Jun 14, 2014)

Some low Maintenance Fee properties do run the risk of seeing a special assessment to cover expenses that have not been adequately reserved for, but that is not the case in every instance by any means.  Some resorts have low maintenance fees because they keep it simple (i.e. the amenities and the furnishings are not extravagant) and have owner controlled HOA boards that monitor expenses carefully.  Generally speaking, timeshares are owned by their unit owners rather than the management company that manages the property, though oftentimes a developer will control enough units to act as if they are the property owner and will manage it in the best interests of their own balance sheets, executives and shareholders.   

This is why you will see posters on these Boards very often suggesting that you only buy units at resorts where unit owners control the HOA Board, and where the Board takes a conservative approach to operating expenses but a generous approach to funding reserves for future maintenance items.

One last note - where the timeshare is located will strongly impact maintenance fee levels as well.  For example, a high cost of living in Hawaii is reflected in high MF's for Hawaii resorts, while the opposite is often true for resorts in the Branson, MO area, due to a much lower cost of living in that area generally.


----------



## elgabito (Jun 15, 2014)

Is there a way to tell if a property's HOA is controlled by the developer or owners?


----------



## CO skier (Jun 15, 2014)

elgabito said:


> Our family stayed with them many times over the years on vacation and they gifted us a week for our honeymoon as well. We also rented a week in Orlando from them last summer. There's no other way to travel!
> 
> As I type this, I'm sitting in a 2BR TownePlace Suites that I had to pay $160/night for. So I am searching for a couple timeshares for us to purchase on off years. We have three children (8,4,5mo) and enjoy going to CO where we have family and east coast beaches (FL, SC, etc).
> 
> I also have a wedding to attend in October in Hawaii where I'd love to rent a unit rather than spending $269/night (group rate!).



Since you want to travel to different locations instead of the same resort each time, you should consider one of the points systems.  The locations you mention fit well with the Club Wyndham system.  With fixed location timeshares, you can usually join Interval International or RCI for an additional fee to exchange to other resorts, but with points systems such as Wyndham, internal exchanges do not require an additional fee.

The downside is that point systems are more complicated to learn, and you have to plan 10 months or more ahead of arrival to get the high demand weeks, such as Hawaii.  If you choose your home resort carefully within the Wyndham system, you should have no trouble selling it when the time comes.

Here is a recent EBay sale that was a "decent" deal:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WYNDHAM-BON...91162233979?pt=Timeshares&hash=item43ca9f1c7b

There are better deals, if you can commit to paying the maintenance fees for more points every year.  Some good deals occasionally appear in the TUG marketplace.

A Wyndham Club Access contract would be a good fit for you.  You won't find one for just $1, but it will be easier to sell in the future, so it is a bit of a trade-off.

If Wyndham or one of the other points systems seems like just the thing for you, there are sub-forums for each of the larger systems where you can ask questions to shorten your learning curve considerably, and make the best purchase possible.


----------



## Gophesjo (Jun 15, 2014)

If you want to know who controls an HOA Board it is probably simplest just to ask here on TUG. One of the regulars is bound to know the resort and will be able to give you the answer.

Sent from my BNTV600 using Tapatalk


----------



## LannyPC (Jun 18, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> -Death
> -Divorce
> -Poor health
> -Old Age
> ...



I would add to that:

Increased travel costs which include, but are not limited to, airfare, luggage fees, car rentals, cost of activities,etc.; skyrocketing MFs which seem to increase faster than the rate of inflation; changes in travel preferences and lifestyles;  changes in philosophies and goals in life (travel might not be so high up on the priority list anymore);  cheaper alternatives such as pre-packaged vacations, escorted tours, and all-inclusive packages, etc.


----------



## Myrddin12 (Jun 30, 2014)

*So... HOA run by owners or management*

As suggested, ask if if Sheraton Vistana villages or Resort are Owner or management-run HOA?  Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 30, 2014)

Myrddin12 said:


> As suggested, ask if if Sheraton Vistana villages or Resort are Owner or management-run HOA?  Thanks!



Most Starwood resorts have puppet BOD's that are under the control of Starwood.


----------



## cman (Jul 13, 2014)

Maybe they realize that they can rent almost any property for less than the cost of the annual maintenance fee and not be burdened with a lifetime financial commitment for an asset that is essentially worthless.

Prior to signing up to become an owner, try being a renter. You'll have more flexibility, won't be saddled with an asset that's essentially worthless, and you won't be placing a TUG add asking someone to take your timeshare for free. 

Check out the rental ads on TUG and Redweek, you can get virtually any week/property you want for less than the annual maintenance fee and not be burdened with a lifetime financial commitment.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 13, 2014)

zfw4609 said:


> Maybe they realize that they can rent almost any property for less than the cost of the annual maintenance fee and not be burdened with a lifetime financial commitment for an asset that is essentially worthless.
> 
> Prior to signing up to become an owner, try being a renter. You'll have more flexibility, won't be saddled with an asset that's essentially worthless, and you won't be placing a TUG add asking someone to take your timeshare for free.
> 
> Check out the rental ads on TUG and Redweek, you can get virtually any week/property you want for less than the annual maintenance fee and not be burdened with a lifetime financial commitment.



This is usually the case but not for a prime area during a prime time.  Try renting a 2br beach front condo on July 4th for $600 or less.  I don't think you'll find it.  My point is, I own such a unit and have it reserved for next July 4th.  However I am giving away a 1br unit in the same resort to a friend because now that I found a 2br I don't need both.  I got it for less than free so I have no problem giving it away. He will be able to reserve any week except 6 and 7 and only pay $500.  Again, hard to find a rental that cheap.


----------



## cman (Jul 13, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> This is usually the case but not for a prime area during a prime time.  Try renting a 2br beach front condo on July 4th for $600 or less.  I don't think you'll find it.  My point is, I own such a unit and have it reserved for next July 4th.  However I am giving away a 1br unit in the same resort to a friend because now that I found a 2br I don't need both.  I got it for less than free so I have no problem giving it away. He will be able to reserve any week except 6 and 7 and only pay $500.  Again, hard to find a rental that cheap.




I might not be able to rent that 2BR beach front condo for $600 during prime season, but as a renter my total cost over time will be substantially less than that of the owner. Most owners have had to endure the capital cost of the initial purchase and then have had to take on the lifetime commitment of ever rising maintenance fees. All this for an asset that's has no value. 

I have never had trouble finding the week I wanted at any resort. Granted, there were times that I've had to pay a premium, but even after that the "total" cost was still substantially less than that of an owner.


----------

